# Hey all



## 19391 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey I'm new. I have had IBS for four years now, and unfortunately it is not the mild kind. I am a university student, but I consider quitting ever year because my IBS gets really bad because of school stress and I am usually sick 5-7 days a week. Fun! I have never told any of my friends that I have IBS, but I think I have used the "i have a tiny bladder", "i must have eatten something" and "i feel sick today" excuses a few too many times. Any tips for bringing up the subject with friends?? Also, anyone have a remedy for bloating? By the way reading some of the posts was really helpful since I always feel that I am the only person with this, so thanks.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hey! Don't dispair, there are loads of us with this.I would say- please don't quit university because of it. See you student support or equilivent, see if they have any help to offer. Tell your teachers. If you don't want to do that, then try and get a doctors note explaining that you have problems with your stomach or something and that you may have problems attending class.Do you have a diagnosis from a doctor?Check the forums, ask questions.Email me if you would like- i'll help if i can!Nikki x


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi! College is definitely a struggle...I developed IBS too late in the game to structure my classes this way, but if you still have a while left you can probably get a lot of courses over with online or through independent study.Has your doctor given you any medicines or ideas on how to control it?As far as your friends go, I'm sure that they know something is up if you always seem sick. Most of my friends still don't know, but I chose a couple close ones who I know will understand and be sympathetic, and I told them. It helps. I may still be suffering from IBS when I'm hanging out with my friends, but it helps to know that a couple people know what's up. They have my back, too. While no one has ever been rude enough to ask why I'm in the bathroom so long (at least to my face), I know that if people are talking about it while I'm in there, or if anyone ever does make a scene, this friends will intervene and take the heat off of me.When I told them, I basically said, "I know you are aware that I've been sick a whole lot lately. I didn't want to tell anyone until I was comfortable enough, but I have to tell you what's wrong with me because we spend a lot of time together. I have irritable bowel syndrome. All that means for you is that sometimes when we're hanging out I'm going to have to run to your bathroom. I know it's not the most glamorous thing, but I want you to know so you know what's up, and so since you can just expect me to sh!t a lot in your bathroom, I don't always have to head home and ruin the party if I feel like I'm going to get sick."I usually end with that same sentence about sh!tting a lot... because after my little speech, it gets us both smiling a little bit and feeling okay with it.I know I'd rather my friends not think I'm really gross, and I know that they don't all feel that way. They're my friends because they're compassionate and understanding people. But I just figured that if they didn't know I had IBS, then I'd be super nervous to go out with them because I'd be afraid of an attack and them wondering what's going on. I've said it a million times: just having people know what's wrong with me, and therefore able to anticipate this just a little and understand if I run to the bathroom, helps me loads. My anxiety goes down, and therefore so do the attacks.I'd rather my friends think me a little less ladylike and still be able to hang out, than me sitting at home all alone every night because I'm too scared to tell them. You just have to bite the bullet, you know?


----------

